# Mainboard verschicken, wie verpacken?



## Newgame (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ist zwar ne dämliche Frage aber habe mein uralt Mainboard über Ebay verkauft. 

Wie verschicke ich es am besten. Nur im Karton ohne "Schutzmaterial"?

Weil weiß nicht was ich sonst benutzen könnte, wegen irgendwelchen Spannungen o.ä.

Sorry wenn das falsch gepostet ist


----------



## dmxforever (25. Mai 2012)

Einfach ein Bettchen aus zerknülltem Zeitungspapier, drüber ein Deckchen aus demselbigen und das Schlafzimmer ist ein Karton. Hat sich noch keiner beschwert.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. Mai 2012)

Du nimmst ne Schachtel/Karton wo es gut reinpasst und suchst dir bzw. besorgst dir irgendwelche Schaumstoffmatten die du entsprechend zurechtschneiden kannst.
Dann das Board darin einbetten, von unten und oben. Die Verpackung sollte so gut gefüllt sein das sich der Inhalt nicht mehr bewegen kann.
Luftpolsterfolie geht auch.
Zur Not geht auch zerknüllte Zeitung.

Eigentlich eignet sich alles was weich ist und ne Art "Knautschzone" bildet.


----------



## Newgame (25. Mai 2012)

Alles klar danke. Hatte sowas auch im Sinn aber frag lieber nach, als der doofe am Schluß zu sein.


----------



## Aggrotyp (25. Mai 2012)

Fragen kostet ja nix, helfen gerne


----------



## Newgame (25. Mai 2012)

Aggrotyp schrieb:


> Fragen kostet ja nix, helfen gerne


 
Das finde ich ja auch gut


----------

